# FreeBSD Installation sysinstall cannot find usb cdrom



## kpedersen (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

[SOLVED] Go to sysinstall options and select Rescan Devices [*]. This worked well.

I have a laptop with a broken dvd drive, so I disconnected it and am using a usb dvd drive for the installation.

The FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE dvd boots fine but shortly after I have set up the partitions and am choosing which media the installation packages are on, sysinstall tells me that it cannot find the cdrom.



> No CD/DVD devices found! Please check that your system's configuration is correct and that the CD/DVD drive is of a supported type. For more information, consult the hardware guide in the Doc menu.



It seems that sysinstall is hard coded to look for /dev/acd0 rather than /dev/cd0 but as I recall, I have installed FreeBSD on my thinkpad fine with the same usb dvd drive. Could it be that sysinstall looks for /dev/acd0 first before /dev/cd0 but then aborts if /dev/acd0 is not found regardless?

Does anyone have any solutions to get FreeBSD installing via the DVD on this usb dvd drive?

I believe this may be related to...
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9020

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------

